# Print Finisher



## gemini1967 (Feb 9, 2017)

My partner is hoping to get sponsorship in Australia as a Print Finisher - anyone got any ideas of how to go about that? He has 22 years experience in his field and is 53 years old. Thanks in advance, Angie


----------

